# Is there any new news on the Mt. Vernon E2 problems?



## smalltown (Feb 17, 2015)

As my profile indicates I love my Quad Castile. I have noticed that on these very cold nights there is quite a lag time heating things back up in the morning so I thought maybe a larger stove might be the answer.
I had seen the  Mt. Vernon E2 on display at my local dealer, and I must say I was quite impressed at the fire, and how quiet if was. I was really surprised to read that at least two members here are having very serious issues with these stoves. I sincerely hope Quad gets these issues solved quickly for those members. That's a lot of money to fork over and have those kinds of issues. I think we all at first had a little apprehension going to sleep at night with the new pellet stove running: at least I did. Each new noise had me getting out of bed to double check that everything was ok. Just the thought of exploding glass is mind boggling. Just from a safety point you would think Quad would be all over this!


I hope Quad realizes that people all over are reading these posts, and are having second thoughts about Quad's lack of customer service to those customers, and their safety or maybe I'm just naïve.


----------



## DMKNLD (Feb 18, 2015)

I love my Castile as well, smalltown, though it is a bit undersized for the area I'm heating in my drafty 1870's Maine farmhouse. With some help from the added snow insulation that is packed in around our granite field stone foundation, I haven't had to run the oil burner to keep the basement pipes from freezing. And with some electric / radiant oil space heater support on one far end of the house, and the Vermont Castings wood stove at the other far end, we've been able to keep the house between 69 and 73 degrees even on the coldest and windiest days this winter, so I can't complain about that.

I particularly appreciate the lack of futzing I have to do to it, short of keeping it clean and adjusting the fuel feed rate as needed. When I read about stove brands that have multiple air / fuel adjustment settings and varying pellet burn parameters, that often seem to correspond with more electronic control issues and circuit board problems, it makes me glad I have a low tech but very reliable stove design.

Regarding the E2 issues, I can only guess that there is allot going on behind the scenes at the Quad service / product development end, that we haven't heard about or been privy to. Hopefully Quad will choose a full transparency and full disclosure response, as opposed to burying it under the guise of 'corporate culture' tort concerns and loss / 'damage control'. How they respond as a company, IMO, will determine which 'voice' of their company has the greater say - the customer service / product satisfaction dept, or their legal / loss control dept.

As always, the reason people come to this and other self-help forums is to troubleshoot problems, rarely if ever getting a post on here that says "just checking in - everything's working fine on my stove", so it's tough to gauge how widespread the E2 problems are. But it will be important for Quad to identify if these incidents are the result of inherent design issues, stove setting issues, maintenance issues, or some combination of these.


----------



## alternativeheat (Feb 18, 2015)

smalltown said:


> As my profile indicates I love my Quad Castile. I have noticed that on these very cold nights there is quite a lag time heating things back up in the morning so I thought maybe a larger stove might be the answer.
> I had seen the  Mt. Vernon E2 on display at my local dealer, and I must say I was quite impressed at the fire, and how quiet if was. I was really surprised to read that at least two members here are having very serious issues with these stoves. I sincerely hope Quad gets these issues solved quickly for those members. That's a lot of money to fork over and have those kinds of issues. I think we all at first had a little apprehension going to sleep at night with the new pellet stove running: at least I did. Each new noise had me getting out of bed to double check that everything was ok. Just the thought of exploding glass is mind boggling. Just from a safety point you would think Quad would be all over this!
> 
> 
> I hope Quad realizes that people all over are reading these posts, and are having second thoughts about Quad's lack of customer service to those customers, and their safety or maybe I'm just naïve.


Right now I've opted to let my oil burner kick on here and there. With my P61 set on Stove temp level 4 feed rate 4 it is not bad on pellets. Thus far in a 24 hour period the oil burner has kicked on 3 times and the stove holds that heat throughout. The thermostat is set at 72 so we are maintaining that level at least by running the stove in a low moderate burn. When I don't use the central heat ( aka oil), I run the stove much harder, using a lot more pellets and I run it like that 24-7. A pellet stove has very very slow recovery if you want to run the on again off again routine with low temps at night and warm in the day. Basically with a pellet stove you want to maintain a level of heat, never letting it drop out, at least not in the very cold weather we have been experiencing lately. So I suggest, keep the stove jacked up 24-7 or supplement here and there, give it a hand on recovery.. It works very well that way, the oil coming on 3 times ion 24 hours really isn't much of a bang on the oil supply compared to no stove where it would be on once every hour in this kind of cold.

As to the E2, last we heard is bulletins were going out for interum settings on the stove so the glass won't blow till the fix came along. I'd say they are on it.


----------



## smalltown (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks both. I really can't complain as from November 12th to January 28 we only used 81 gallons of oil. Our domestic hot water is a zone off of the cold start boiler.
When this unrelenting cold spell really took hold we began supplementing with the oil boiler. Can't remember the last time we were above freezing. We have the Castile going 24x7, but on a programmable thermostat. Our home is a Cape Cod style, and the rooms on the second floor become way to uncomfortable for sleeping so we allow the temperature to drop during the overnight. That's why we play catch up in the morning.  I guess I was just on a rant last night thinking that there is nothing better for a company's reputation than good customer service, and nothing worse than the lack of it!


----------



## Bkins (Feb 18, 2015)

I would never buy a first year/new model stove because they mostly all have issues.  JMO


----------



## worried grandma (Feb 22, 2015)

My daughter just had the glass blow on her's yesterday with 3 of her young children in front of the stove.. SO THANKFUL injuries were minor. What a scare what a mess!
I joined the group today to learn more about the problems with this particular pellet stove... SO SCARY! She posted pictures to Quads FB page. I hope they have a recall and notify owners ASAP Should have been done! Get the issues fixed!


----------



## Harmanizer (Feb 22, 2015)

worried grandma said:


> My daughter just had the glass blow on her's yesterday with 3 of her young children in front of the stove.. SO THANKFUL injuries were minor. What a scare what a mess!
> I joined the group today to learn more about the problems with this particular pellet stove... SO SCARY! She posted pictures to Quads FB page. I hope they have a recall and notify owners ASAP Should have been done! Get the issues fixed!


Holy Crap.


----------



## RMongeau (Feb 22, 2015)

worried grandma said:


> My daughter just had the glass blow on her's yesterday with 3 of her young children in front of the stove.. SO THANKFUL injuries were minor. What a scare what a mess!
> I joined the group today to learn more about the problems with this particular pellet stove... SO SCARY! She posted pictures to Quads FB page. I hope they have a recall and notify owners ASAP Should have been done! Get the issues fixed!



Maybe you could get her to post the pictures here?


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 22, 2015)

I see her post on FB but no pictures.


----------



## gfreek (Feb 22, 2015)

BrotherBart said:


> I see her post on FB but no pictures.



I'm sure corporate didn't like that
I see the pic of glass on floor on FB,,  need a pic of the door..lucky only minor injuries & the kids are OK.....
Something is terribly wrong here....


----------



## bogieb (Feb 22, 2015)

worried grandma said:


> My daughter just had the glass blow on her's yesterday with 3 of her young children in front of the stove.. SO THANKFUL injuries were minor. What a scare what a mess!
> I joined the group today to learn more about the problems with this particular pellet stove... SO SCARY! She posted pictures to Quads FB page. I hope they have a recall and notify owners ASAP Should have been done! Get the issues fixed!



I hope she is contacting here dealer and corporate; a FB post probably doesn't count as a 'contact", or "notification", Also would be nice if she or you posted the pics here, where they won't disappear.


----------



## worried grandma (Feb 22, 2015)

This isn't really my issue to post about. I was so shocked and then to find out it's "problem".  I have found myself wanting to know more and posted when I saw the thread. So thankful there is little harm to the kids. My daughter has some minor injuries on her feet. I will ask my daughter about posting pictures but time is something she has little. The pictures are still on FB but you need to click on the post to page link to see the entire post and comments.


----------



## gfreek (Feb 22, 2015)

Also, this is something that should be reported to the CPSC.  http://www.cpsc.gov/en/


----------



## CrufflerJJ (Feb 22, 2015)

Time for a recall.


----------



## gfreek (Feb 22, 2015)

These are ones we have heard about on this forum.  How many others are there that we have not heard of ??  Not a good situation...


----------



## Bioburner (Feb 22, 2015)

Using big O can get one in a lot of trouble!


----------



## riverat (Feb 22, 2015)

Quadrafire contacted me and my dealer and other dealers in my area. They told me to keep the fire pot holes cleaned out once a day, running mind everyday monitoring it once a day with the IR gun ,staying consistent with temperatures , just have to wait and see , the tech for Quadrafire couldn't be anymore patient with me making sure I understood everything that was said in the conversation they did stop production and sales of this model

     Jeff


----------



## worried grandma (Feb 22, 2015)

here are a few pictures with my daughter's permission. Two pictures of the debris and one picture taken a short while prior to the blow out.


----------



## worried grandma (Feb 22, 2015)

riverat said:


> Quadrafire contacted me and my dealer and other dealers in my area. They told me to keep the fire pot holes cleaned out once a day, running mind everyday monitoring it once a day with the IR gun ,staying consistent with temperatures , just have to wait and see , the tech for Quadrafire couldn't be anymore patient with me making sure I understood everything that was said in the conversation they did stop production and sales of this model
> 
> Jeff


That's fine that they have stopped production " hurray" but how about the ones in homes... A recall should be in order!


----------



## RMongeau (Feb 22, 2015)

worried grandma said:


> here are a few pictures with my daughter's permission. Two pictures of the debris and one picture taken a short while prior to the blow out.



That is scary. 
They are very lucky to have not been hurt.


----------



## riverat (Feb 22, 2015)

No disrespect but the picture with the young ones lying in front of it  sure looks like there is a very hot fire going on in there ?  God bless the young ones didn't get hurt bad from the mishap 

   Jeff


----------



## Bioburner (Feb 22, 2015)

riverat said:


> No disrespect but the picture with the young ones lying in front of it  sure looks like there is a very hot fire going on in there ?  God bless the young ones didn't get hurt bad from the mishap
> 
> Jeff


Over exposure is pretty common photographic issue of fire and if camera has facial recognition even more so. Sure loved when things went digital.


----------



## worried grandma (Feb 22, 2015)

Bioburner said:


> Over exposure is pretty common photographic issue of fire and if camera has facial recognition even more so. Sure loved when things went digital.


It was a cell phone picture and certainly did not capture a proper exposure of the flame.


----------



## alternativeheat (Feb 22, 2015)

worried grandma said:


> That's fine that they have stopped production " hurray" but how about the ones in homes... A recall should be in order!





worried grandma said:


> It was a cell phone picture and certainly did not capture a proper exposure of the flame.


It doesn't matter, just the reference of the kids in front of the stove and then the mess will get plenty of attention all on it's own. And as far as it looks like things blew, those kids are lucky they didn't get glass imbedded in them and especially in the eyes.

As far as what should be done, my wife and I both believe people should have options out of these things. Another stove or refund to go buy one that doesn't do this seems logical at this point.


----------



## worried grandma (Feb 22, 2015)

alternativeheat said:


> It doesn't matter, just the reference of the kids in front of the stove and then the mess will get plenty of attention all on it's own. And as far as it looks like things blew, those kids are lucky they didn't get glass imbedded in them and especially in the eyes.


We are SO THANKFUL! The youngest was also where the books and papers are on the floor. The 3 youngest were wrapping gifts for their oldest sister's 8th birthday. The youngest only a year old and only wearing a diaper. God's protection is the only explanation these little ones were spared injury! Now mom being a mom, in mommy mode grabbed the kids and got her feet burned and glass imbedded. She's happy her girls were spared, she barely makes mention of her injuries.


----------



## alternativeheat (Feb 22, 2015)

Not everyone here will believe as you do but there are a few of us and I'm sure a few more who just keep quiet. PTL.

Did your daughter require emergency services to get the glass out of her feet ?


----------



## worried grandma (Feb 22, 2015)

Thank you! Not yet at least. She is so thankful. Hoping she heals quickly with no need for doctoring.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Feb 22, 2015)

Bioburner said:


> Using big O can get one in a lot of trouble!


 
Trying to inject a little humor,,,,,,


----------



## Bioburner (Feb 22, 2015)

SidecarFlip said:


> Trying to inject a little humor,,,,,,


Poorly executed and placed.


----------



## Bioburner (Feb 22, 2015)

And its gone


----------



## SidecarFlip (Feb 22, 2015)

Bioburner said:


> And its gone


 
Voluntary removal....


----------



## worried grandma (Feb 22, 2015)

worried grandma said:


> Thank you! Not yet at least. She is so thankful. Hoping she heals quickly with no need for doctoring.


 I was mistaken about the injuries on my daughter's feet. Most came from the actual explosion. She was sitting on the couch and had glass and still has soot embedded in the top of her foot ( feet). She sent me a picture. Looks painful and I'm sure it is but she's still not wanting to talk about her injuries; being so thankful it was her and not her daughters. All the more amazing the girls injuries we very minimal. We have always had a wood burner in our family room. Never gave the glass a thought.


----------



## alternativeheat (Feb 23, 2015)

worried grandma said:


> I was mistaken about the injuries on my daughter's feet. Most came from the actual explosion. She was sitting on the couch and had glass and still has soot embedded in the top of her foot ( feet). She sent me a picture. Looks painful and I'm sure it is but she's still not wanting to talk about her injuries; being so thankful it was her and not her daughters. All the more amazing the girls injuries we very minimal. We have always had a wood burner in our family room. Never gave the glass a thought.


No, other than common sense care you really shouldn't have to think about the glass. These E2's have a now known issue of this happening.


----------



## IHATEPROPANE (Feb 23, 2015)

I do not know how there has not been a little more done to get these stoves out of people's homes.  They should be pulling these things out ASAP.  God forbid a child is walking by at the wrong time,  or embers fly on to a combustible surface after the explosion, while everyone is asleep.  Recipe for disaster.


----------



## alternativeheat (Feb 23, 2015)

IHATEPROPANE said:


> I do not know how there has not been a little more done to get these stoves out of people's homes.  They should be pulling these things out ASAP.  God forbid a child is walking by at the wrong time,  or embers fly on to a combustible surface after the explosion, while everyone is asleep.  Recipe for disaster.


I agree 100%.


----------



## Bioburner (Feb 23, 2015)

I am sure with these pictures out there now, things will move a bit faster, hopefully


----------



## CrufflerJJ (Feb 23, 2015)

Bioburner said:


> I am sure with these pictures out there now, things will move a bit faster, hopefully



I am sure with multiple personal injury attorneys, the Washington State Office of the Attorney General, and the US Consumer Product Safety Commission involved "up close & personal" with Quadra-Fire/Hearth & Home Technologies Inc, things will move a bit faster, hopefully.

There...fixed it for you.


----------



## Bioburner (Feb 23, 2015)

I say we just let Baily get down and dirty


----------



## CrufflerJJ (Feb 23, 2015)

Bailey looks like a good negotiator!


----------



## Bioburner (Feb 23, 2015)

You hurt her people, you gonna pay


----------



## worried grandma (Feb 23, 2015)

Thank you all for the kind words for the family. We're certainly hoping that things will change quicker and Quadra-fire steps up and starts doing "RIGHT".
Can you imagine the fear this has instill in this young family. I now look at the glass on the front of our wood stove differently then I ever have. I'm sure it's as safe as it's always been. Thank you Alternateheat for that reminder.  I know I have lost my respect for Quadra-fire. Thankful we chose Hearthstone( but started out looking at Quadra-fire) when replacing our Vermont Casting stove after we had a lightning strike house fire. I know too well after putting lives back together ( still in process almost 3 years later) after a house fire, that this could have been so much worse. SO THANKFUL. Now to get the daughter's feet mended up.


----------



## alternativeheat (Feb 23, 2015)

worried grandma said:


> Thank you all for the kind words for the family. We're certainly hoping that things will change quicker and Quadra-fire steps up and starts doing "RIGHT".
> Can you imagine the fear this has instill in this young family. I now look at the glass on the front of our wood stove differently then I ever have. I'm sure it's as safe as it's always been. Thank you Alternateheat for that reminder.  I know I have lost my respect for Quadra-fire. Thankful we chose Hearthstone( but started out looking at Quadra-fire) when replacing our Vermont Casting stove after we had a lightning strike house fire. I know too well after putting lives back together ( still in process almost 3 years later) after a house fire, that this could have been so much worse. SO THANKFUL. Now to get the daughter's feet mended up.


I'm sure your daughter will be hearing from Quad, assuming she has contacted them. I wouldn't be afraid to at least mention the foot injury in that conversation. If something weird happens and the injury goes south for what ever reason, then they should know about it up front..


----------



## DMKNLD (Feb 23, 2015)

worried grandma said:


> Can you imagine the fear this has instill in this young family. I now look at the glass on the front of our wood stove differently then I ever have.



So sorry to hear of your horrific ordeal, worried grandma. I think this and the other previous E2 glass explosion incidents that have been discussed on this forum plays in the back of the minds of all stove owners fears of a catastrophic event, which are easier to to write off as irrational perhaps when it is an isolated incident, or caused by negligent operation or maintenance. But when they happen to multiple stove owners, with no apparent direct causation, that makes it even more troublesome and disconcerting.

If that picture of your adorable granddaughters playing in front of the stove, blissfully unaware of what was going to happen, together with the pictures of the explosions aftermath, doesn't get Quadra-Fires attention, then I don't believe anything will. Godspeed to your daughter and your grand daughters for having to go through all that, and the 'loss of innocence' as well about the collective perception of what stove risk and safety design should entail.

As alternativeheat suggested, document every injury, both physical as well as the emotional and psychological impacts that you mentioned. Document in detail every correspondence and discussion your family has with Quadra-Fire. "A picture says a thousand words", as your stove photos poignantly illustrate, in the hope that this incident will be enough to make Quadra-Fire 'make it right', if they have not already needed enough reason to do so prior to your families incident.

Know that this forum membership is behind you and your family, as well as the other E2 owners who have had similar incidents, in the collective desire for 'due process', towards the goal of preventing another family from having to endure another similar or potentially even worse incident. If there ever was a place for a component of social media to help play a positive role in affecting product safety and design, this forum is such a place.


----------



## worried grandma (Feb 23, 2015)

Thank you DMKNLD. Your kind words are both comforting and encouraging. We certainly are hoping that changes will be made and this problem solved for so many and before other experience such a event or worse.
  Quadra-Fire has been in touch with me and I have passed along the contact info. My daughter tried to call this morning and was on hold longer then her time allowed. She now has better contact info. Hopefully she has or will shortly have a serious discussion.
Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## haff99 (Feb 23, 2015)

Did they ever say what is actually causing the stove to explode???  The only thing I can think of is the pellets smolder, you get a ton of smoke and then the smoke ignites.  However, that would have to be a TON of smoke to actually shatter the glass.  So what is causing the stove to explode?  Have they ever answered that?


----------



## DMKNLD (Feb 23, 2015)

From Quads Facebook "Posts to Page" link, here is Quads response to Robert Wright, another E2 owner who posted an explosion pic and a request for resolution after a similar incident. https://www.facebook.com/QuadraFire

"Quadra-Fire Hey Robert, I can assure we are not sweeping this problem away and have a full team dedicated to the research and resolution to these problems. Please message us your contact information, as well as the serial number of your appliance and one of our Consumer Care Technical Specialists will be reaching out right away. -Chris"

Apparently Chris is the corporate rep at 'the tip of the spear' on this and other Quad customer service related issues. I don't envy his position nor the responsibilities that must entail.

I read a perhaps unconfirmed report from an earlier thread posted on here that Quad was suspending sales on the E2 model until the problem can be identified and resolved. But I found nothing on their Facebook or Quad.com site to confirm this, and the E2 is still listed in their pellet stove product link.
http://www.quadrafire.com/Browse/Stoves/Pellet-Stoves.aspx# 
http://www.quadrafire.com/Products/MT-Vernon-E2-Pellet-Stove.aspx

I would think that their Facebook site and their corporate web page would be where they would post this type of critical product info, besides working through product registration cards and dealer sales reps to identify E2 owner contacts.


----------



## hossthehermit (Feb 23, 2015)

Tempted to go buy all of these I can find, then call my buddy Joe Bornstein ..........................................


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 23, 2015)

hossthehermit said:


> Tempted to go buy all of these I can find, then call my buddy Joe Bornstein ..........................................



Crossed my mind this morning.


----------



## rdubs20 (Feb 24, 2015)

This sucks, I was going to buy an e2 after lots of research...back to the drawing board.  Maybe I'll wait till this summer to see what happens


----------



## Hobokenkitchen (Feb 24, 2015)

Worried grandma - I am so sorry to hear that your family has also been affected by the E2. 

Ours was one of the first to explode I think and it sounds like they really need to pull these out of people's homes before someone really gets hurt. : (

We havent been warm enough since our E2 exploded. I can't wait for this winter to be over.


----------



## rich2500 (Feb 25, 2015)

Hoboken  have you reached a resolution with woodheat yet


----------



## riverat (Feb 25, 2015)

just got a email from my dealer on the E2  Quadrafire problem

Hi Jeff

We got a notice today to come back and install a new and enhanced control board for your E2

Promised to keep you up to speed.

Will be in touch soon…to figure out when

Thanks again !!
Steve


----------



## Hobokenkitchen (Feb 25, 2015)

rich2500 said:


> Hoboken  have you reached a resolution with woodheat yet



No. 

Their tech came and tinkered with the AE, replaced a small part and changed all the settings. 
We're still not warm enough but it's better and running through fewer pellets which is the main relief as it was running through 4 - 5 bags a day. 
Yesterday Wood Heat kindly sold us a maximum of 10 bags of pellets with no discount and no delivery available. 
I understand the policy, but under the circumstances I am unimpressed. Again. 
So looks like we'll be making a hundred trips to Wood Heat over the coming weeks. 

They think the attached living room (which is behind the stove) is draining heat from the room. That's where the installer moved our original Whitfield which promptly never worked right again. 
Now they want to sell us a used Castille to keep that room temperate and think the AE will do better then. Of course this was as of last week and they STILL haven't got around to running all the tests or giving us a price. 

We're waiting on this to decide whether to stick with the AE or go with coal.


----------



## stevedc3 (Feb 26, 2015)

Got a letter in mail today. Quadra Fire is right on top of this.  Said they are contacting my dealer to arrange replacement of the motherboard. They recommend .4 setting on air flow and regular cleaning of stove, which i have been regularly doing. Still love my Quad  Haven't had the (smoking) problem others are having. Heat setting never above half way even here in northeast. Good luck to all E2 owners


----------



## rdubs20 (Feb 26, 2015)

What exactly do they mean by regular cleaning?  Aren't these stoves supposed to be able to go a week in between cleanings?


----------



## stevedc3 (Feb 26, 2015)

Yes. Depends on the quality of the wood pellets you use. I wouldn't touch the big box store brands. I have been using Okies and LG Granules (both softwoods from Canada). 5-7 days between cleanings


----------



## rdubs20 (Feb 26, 2015)

Oh ok thats not bad then...as long as the stove doesn't blow up then.  Have you seen any decrease in heat output with the new settings?


----------



## riverat (Feb 26, 2015)

Stevedc 3 ,I am glad you like your E2 also ,I too dont have to run above half way point on the control dial . I wouldn't trade my E 2 for any other model or manufacturer , it really is a very efficient and heat making machine, I sure wish other folks didn't have the terrible experience of ownership that gave this model a bad taste as things unfolded about the E2 here on this forum I have to tell ya I did a lot of monitoring with my I R gun and sat and studied the stove with countless hours to catch a different change of burn cycles that seem to never change its behavior, I know the stove is still a virgin with only 26 bags put down the hopper but I am a very satisfied owner so far.

Time will tell

  Jeff


----------



## stevedc3 (Feb 26, 2015)

I don't mean to judge. Any pellet stove can experience problems if regular maintenance isn't followed.  Sometimes in (warmer weather 40+ degrees) I have vacuumed my stove every day.  A clean stove will always perform better.


----------



## titleist1 (Feb 27, 2015)

Hobokenkitchen said:


> No.
> 
> Their tech came and tinkered with the AE, replaced a small part and changed all the settings.
> We're still not warm enough but it's better and running through fewer pellets which is the main relief as it was running through 4 - 5 bags a day.
> ...



You have waaayyy more patience than I do....with the experience you have shared here my decision would have already been easily made to switch to a different dealer and a coal stoker given your geographic location.


----------



## stevedc3 (Feb 27, 2015)

Got an e-mail today from my Quad dealer.  Said part started shipping yesterday to distributors.  They will let me know when part can be a scheduled for installation.


----------



## worried grandma (Feb 27, 2015)

As a update to my daughter's pellet stove problems. Quadra-Fire flew two techs to her home in Pennsylvania from Washington State. They've made arrangements to replace her stove with a different model. She can pick the color of her choice. The damaged stove will be freighted to Washington. My daughter was pleased with the kindness and sincere concern that was expressed. Here's to hoping reasons and solutions are coming. I'm encouraged that the company is truly concerned. TRULY hoping that the stoves have a safe future.


----------



## bcarton (Feb 27, 2015)

Looks to me like Quadrafire is on it. They are working directly with those customers who've had problems, and they're sending out new boards to be installed proactively to the rest. I'm glad to see that.

Now, what I'd like to see Quadrafire and other vendors do is put some sort of dealer qualification process in place.  I'm talking about technical qualification, with requirements for support personnel at the dealer.  I'm also talking about product knowledge qualification for salespeople, so they don't over-sell or under-sell the customer.

Qualified sales partners can represent the product professionally, and better assist the customer in meeting their goals and requirements. Qualified support personnel put technical people in place to assist with installs, maintenance and service in accordance with factory spec and practices. It's a well-established way to become the vendor of choice for a lot of customers, and I'm surprised that it's not common practice in the hearth industry.  End of rant.


----------



## kappel15 (Feb 27, 2015)

After the AE was out and had its problems, Quadrafire started making dealers techs do an online test on their knowledge on the AE. If at least one of their techs didn't pass, they didn't get to buy AE's and sell them. kap


----------



## bogieb (Feb 27, 2015)

worried grandma said:


> As a update to my daughter's pellet stove problems. Quadra-Fire flew two techs to her home in Pennsylvania from Washington State. They've made arrangements to replace her stove with a different model. She can pick the color of her choice. The damaged stove will be freighted to Washington. My daughter was pleased with the kindness and sincere concern that was expressed. Here's to hoping reasons and solutions are coming. I'm encouraged that the company is truly concerned. TRULY hoping that the stoves have a safe future.


That is great!


----------



## riverat (Feb 27, 2015)

Bcarton excellent post , worried grandma I am glad your daughter is getting some kind of closure on her bad experience being a Quadrafire owner.

   Jeff


----------



## gfreek (Feb 27, 2015)

worried grandma, sounds like Quad is handling the situation & will take of it.  Hope it all works out to every one's satisfaction..


----------



## DMKNLD (Feb 27, 2015)

bcarton said:


> Looks to me like Quadrafire is on it. They are working directly with those customers who've had problems, and they're sending out new boards to be installed proactively to the rest.



If Quad is doing a control board replacement as the preventive fix, I'm assuming that they have identified it as a feed rate issue on the initial pellet dump at start-up? Or maybe it's an airflow control issue, or perhaps both ?


----------



## john193 (Feb 27, 2015)

DMKNLD said:


> If Quad is doing a control board replacement as the preventive fix, I'm assuming that they have identified it as a feed rate issue on the initial pellet dump at start-up? Or maybe it's an airflow control issue, or perhaps both ?


Those all sound like software issues. Though it may be more cost effective to push the update via a new board than to have techs updating boards on site.


----------



## danni1085 (Feb 27, 2015)

After countless calls and visits to my dealer about the problems I had with my mt Vernon e2, not just the glass exploding but the constant pellet jams backing up into the drop, losing communication with the remote and shutting off every 4-6 hrs if the blower is any higher the low-med, they were able to have quadrafire help them... Quadrafire have been terrible It took for me to threaten a law suit against them before they would actually do something. We already had the tech come out from our dealer and replace the computer board 2 weeks ago but after he left within 6 hrs it's back to its old tricks. So tomorrow quadrafire has allowed our dealer to replace the stove with an ae model. I'm not sure I'm happy about this but I paid to much money and it's far to cold in the poconos to have no heat. Also today I got this is the mail.... The new computer board like I said made no difference, it might stop the glass from exploding but our unit is still having all the other problems.


----------



## Hobokenkitchen (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm so sorry danni. I really hope the AE solves your problems. I like it more than the E2 and I think our continuing issues with it are unusual. 
Hopefully it will be all good for you!

I'm so beyond done with this whole thing. It's just been awful.


----------



## danni1085 (Feb 27, 2015)

Hobokenkitchen said:


> I'm so sorry danni. I really hope the AE solves your problems. I like it more than the E2 and I think our continuing issues with it are unusual.
> Hopefully it will be all good for you!
> 
> I'm so beyond done with this whole thing. It's just been awful.


I know what you mean. This stove worked great for the first month. Once our glass exploded it's just been problems. I can't run it higher than low medium on the blower or else as you can see from my pictures the pellets get stuck then catch alight and then it shuts down. Being that it's been as cold as -20 here, my house is having a hard time even getting to and staying at 68 or 64 upstairs. I can't run it with the remote mode cause then it loses communication and turns off and we either wake up freezing or come home to a freezing house. I'm hoping the ae does not have any problems because I can't deal with this anymore.


----------



## Big papa (Feb 28, 2015)

danni1085 said:


> I know what you mean. This stove worked great for the first month. Once our glass exploded it's just been problems. I can't run it higher than low medium on the blower or else as you can see from my pictures the pellets get stuck then catch alight and then it shuts down. Being that it's been as cold as -20 here, my house is having a hard time even getting to and staying at 68 or 64 upstairs. I can't run it with the remote mode cause then it loses communication and turns off and we either wake up freezing or come home to a freezing house. I'm hoping the ae does not have any problems because I can't deal with this anymore.


I have been reading this and feel awful for you guys especially in the low temps we have had. HHT owns harman as well if your unsatisfied with the their fixes,I would push for a replacement stove.


----------



## Hobokenkitchen (Feb 28, 2015)

Danni - we have not had the blockage and shut down issues with the AE. Just not enough heat from it, but we have a large room so that may be why.  
I think you'll behappy with the AE. Don't freak out when it shuts down, it self cleans regularly but always starts up again.


----------



## danni1085 (Feb 28, 2015)

Our dealer is here now taking our demon e2 and putting the ae. Let's see how it goes


----------



## danni1085 (Feb 28, 2015)

Big papa said:


> I have been reading this and feel awful for you guys especially in the low temps we have had. HHT owns harman as well if your unsatisfied with the their fixes,I would push for a replacement stove.


We looked at the harden xxv as the replacement for the e2 but it didn't heat the space needed. Quadrafire agreed to pay the difference from the e2 to ae and the installment with new warranty. I just hope we don't have any more problems.


----------



## riverat (Feb 28, 2015)

Danni I just got back from my stove dealer and got to talk to a few folks about there AE models and they really like them a lot, I think you will to, sorry you were another unfortunate owner of the E2, 

      Jeff


----------



## NOVA-Vince (Mar 1, 2015)

danni1085 said:


> We looked at the harden xxv as the replacement for the e2 but it didn't heat the space needed. Quadrafire agreed to pay the difference from the e2 to ae and the installment with new warranty. I just hope we don't have any more problems.



Hi Danni.  Thanks for posting the problems you've experienced with the Quadrafire Mt. Vernon E2.  I too have a Mt. Vernon E2.  Ours is a pellet insert we had *installed 2 days before Christmas 2014* replacing our propane gas insert.  (This is the first pellet stove we've ever had/owned as well.)

During the first week running it the flame was very lazy and most of the glass on the front would be covered in *black ash/soot*.  I had the installer come back out and they looked at the blower motor and changed the *trim adjustment* dial from *-2 to 0*. (Which is what the Owner's manual shows it set to in Figure 12.1 on page 12: http://hearthnhome.com/downloads/installManuals/7080_132.pdf )  After that adjustment the soot had lessened on the front glass and the flame seemed to be more intense.  The last adjustment I made, last week, was to *+2 *which had decreased the black soot to just the boarders of the glass and the pellets seem to be burning more efficiently.

The *reason I found this blog*, and this post specifically, is because I came home and my stove was *beeping*.  Had to look it up in the manual to see that the remote has lost connectivity with the stove. The excerpt below is from the manual, and the note is interesting seeing as we haven't replaced the remote and it sits 15 ft away from the stove on the counter,

"*Remote Thermostat: Signal*
_...
*2.* If the remote thermostat falls out of signal range for over 2 hours or has no battery power the receiver will emit a communication Safety Error Code consisting of a series of rapid "beeps" ...

*Note: *Unless damaged or remote component is replaced the receiver will maintain its communication link to its transmitter for many years._" (pg 13 Owner's Manual 7080-132D)​
Looking back over the last 9 weeks of owning it I have seen many of the similar problems posted on this thread.   I've had pellet feed rate issues and now this remote connectivity issue.  I clean the stove regularly as outlined in the manual.  One thing I think is a nuisance is trying to line up the baffle latches after cleaning behind the baffle when you are putting it back and replacing the latches.  The latches are not wide enough to compensate for the gap the baffle has between the sides of the stove housing.  If you don't line the baffle up exactly right one of those latches slips into that gap and is not applying pressure to hold up it's side of the baffle.  (Design flaw or I'm doing it wrong...)

I too received the *call from Quadrafire*, and yesterday *received the letter* in the mail to schedule replacement the circuit board.  I'm very nervous now seeing your glass photo of it being blown. 

Here are a couple of photos from the first couple of weeks before the trim adjustment has been increased to where it is today.






This was a big investment and I had done a lot of research talking to other owners and online.  Now I'm questioning the decision.


----------



## danni1085 (Mar 1, 2015)

NOVA-Vince said:


> Hi Danni.  Thanks for posting the problems you've experienced with the Quadrafire Mt. Vernon E2.  I too have a Mt. Vernon E2.  Ours is a pellet insert we had *installed 2 days before Christmas 2014* replacing our propane gas insert.  (This is the first pellet stove we've ever had/owned as well.)
> 
> During the first week running it the flame was very lazy and most of the glass on the front would be covered in *black ash/soot*.  I had the installer come back out and they looked at the blower motor and changed the *trim adjustment* dial from *-2 to 0*. (Which is what the Owner's manual shows it set to in Figure 12.1 on page 12: http://hearthnhome.com/downloads/installManuals/7080_132.pdf )  After that adjustment the soot had lessened on the front glass and the flame seemed to be more intense.  The last adjustment I made, last week, was to *+2 *which had decreased the black soot to just the boarders of the glass and the pellets seem to be burning more efficiently.
> 
> ...


I would personally suggest getting rid of it. Ours was great for the first month, after the glass it was all down hill. They called saying to keep the air flow at -4 to prevent any dangerous things from happening.... The glass. But in our case it was to late and it tunred out our air flow switch was bad anyway... The blue circle would turn all the around with end in sight do you could never really know what setting it was at regardless of what the arrow was pointed to. Even the display model in the shop did this but quardrafire said its not supposed to. 
After they came back and replaced not only the airflow switch but computer board on Valentine's day.. Before the letter even came out saying they would do it, within 6 hours it lost communication with the remote and we placed out remote abot 5 feet away because I was tired of it shutting off and thought that would stop it. So the new computer board did nothing.mu biggest concern with keeping the e2 and th replacing what they thouht was the problem was there were to many trial and errors and band aid patches on something I really only got to use for 1 month and paid $5000 for and should I have all the same trouble next winter I would be in trouble cause now I would have no warranty for service visits or on all parts. So my dealer worked well with me and as hard as they could to get quad to agree to take the e2 and replace with ae free of charge to me. We have had it running since they left yesteday and it hasn't shut off since so that to me is a great thing already. 
Just don't wait till your warranty is no good.


----------



## danni1085 (Mar 1, 2015)

riverat said:


> Danni I just got back from my stove dealer and got to talk to a few folks about there AE models and they really like them a lot, I think you will to, sorry you were another unfortunate owner of the E2,
> 
> Jeff


Hey Jeff. I can't complain about it so far, it's been since 3pm yesterday and right now it's just abot 630 and I have had the ae shut of on me... The e2 would have twice by now! So finger crossed.


----------



## alternativeheat (Mar 1, 2015)

danni1085 said:


> I would personally suggest getting rid of it. Ours was great for the first month, after the glass it was all down hill. They called saying to keep the air flow at -4 to prevent any dangerous things from happening.... The glass. But in our case it was to late and it tunred out our air flow switch was bad anyway... The blue circle would turn all the around with end in sight do you could never really know what setting it was at regardless of what the arrow was pointed to. Even the display model in the shop did this but quardrafire said its not supposed to.
> After they came back and replaced not only the airflow switch but computer board on Valentine's day.. Before the letter even came out saying they would do it, within 6 hours it lost communication with the remote and we placed out remote abot 5 feet away because I was tired of it shutting off and thought that would stop it. So the new computer board did nothing.mu biggest concern with keeping the e2 and th replacing what they thouht was the problem was there were to many trial and errors and band aid patches on something I really only got to use for 1 month and paid $5000 for and should I have all the same trouble next winter I would be in trouble cause now I would have no warranty for service visits or on all parts. So my dealer worked well with me and as hard as they could to get quad to agree to take the e2 and replace with ae free of charge to me. We have had it running since they left yesteday and it hasn't shut off since so that to me is a great thing already.
> Just don't wait till your warranty is no good.


Just for the forums sake since I don't own a Quad, are you getting sufficient heat from the replacement AE ?


----------



## danni1085 (Mar 1, 2015)

Well it's been running on a flame level 1 and the blower on quiet and its a toasty 77 downstairs and 71 upstairs. While it's 15 out. I'm happy with that.


----------



## Husky (Mar 1, 2015)

Wow, After reading this post from beginning to end I am so glad that I purchased my Harman this past fall. I was so close to buying the Quad. I wanted the ability to burn multi bio fuels but ended up deciding on the Harman. What sold me on the Harman was the ease of maintenance and the dealer favored the Harman but also thought the Quad was just as good. I hope this gets figured out for all the Quad owner because this is a big investment.


----------



## riverat (Mar 1, 2015)

Danni good luck with your AE you certainly deserve good fortune for sure, let us know down the road how your still making out

    Stay warm 

               Jeff


----------



## Hobokenkitchen (Mar 1, 2015)

danni1085 said:


> Well it's been running on a flame level 1 and the blower on quiet and its a toasty 77 downstairs and 71 upstairs. While it's 15 out. I'm happy with that.



I am so jealous. 

I'm glad this worked out for you and wish this had been our experience too.


----------



## danni1085 (Mar 1, 2015)

Hobokenkitchen said:


> I am so jealous.
> 
> I'm glad this worked out for you and wish this had been our experience too.


The ae was no good for you? 
Our house is about 2000sq.


----------



## begreen (Mar 1, 2015)

stevedc3 said:


> I don't mean to judge. Any pellet stove can experience problems if regular maintenance isn't followed.  Sometimes in (warmer weather 40+ degrees) I have vacuumed my stove every day.  A clean stove will always perform better.


It varies with the stove model. I ran our Quad 1200i for 5 yrs. Cleaned it every other week when burning a bag a day and every week when burning 2 bags a day. The Quad heated well without issues. Burned only good quality pellets. Mostly Lignetics softwood or Blazers.


----------



## danni1085 (Mar 1, 2015)

We cleaned ours every week. Cleaning it like brand new every week. Once the glass exploded and the every day issues occurred, we had no choice but to clean the fire pot and ash tray 3-4 times a day because the amount of pellets that would jam would be greater than 2 cups full. Trust me when I say that the issues we had with the e2 had nothing to do with not cleaning it. This model spent more time being cleaned each day than it actually was running for each day


----------



## pageyjim (Mar 1, 2015)

It;s a shame you have to explain yourself over and over because you purchased a faulty stove. I hope this doesn't sour your enjoyment from your stove in the future.


----------



## Hobokenkitchen (Mar 1, 2015)

stevedc3 said:


> I don't mean to judge. Any pellet stove can experience problems if regular maintenance isn't followed.  Sometimes in (warmer weather 40+ degrees) I have vacuumed my stove every day.  A clean stove will always perform better.



Steve I just hope you don't end up with glass all over your floor/ you too. This had nothing to do with how often the stove was cleaned. 
The tech said we were cleaning ours WAY more often than should be necessary. 
Good luck with your E2.


----------



## Hobokenkitchen (Mar 1, 2015)

danni1085 said:


> The ae was no good for you?
> Our house is about 2000sq.



No it hasn't worked for us. Our ancient and faulty Whitman is putting out more heat. 

The tech came and changed a part last week and it's slightly better and at least going through fewer pellets, but this is an ongoing PITA for us. 

We've asked them to come and pull it out and give us a full refund. I am just so done.


----------



## Bioburner (Mar 1, 2015)

Whats the issue with the old Whitfield?


----------



## Hobokenkitchen (Mar 1, 2015)

Bioburner said:


> Whats the issue with the old Whitfield?



The moment their installer reinstalled it in our living room it stopped working. It feeds pellets twice and then shuts down. No one can figure out why. 
Of course Wood Heat wants nothing to do with that because it was between their installer and us. The installer happily took our $400 knowing it didn't work when he left. An expensive lesson for us. 

Wood Heat did say that if this room were properly heated it would help support the AE so they offered to sell us a used Castille. 
They ended up offering us a 2003 with no surround for $1500 plus surround cost. 

I laughed.


----------



## newtopelletburning (Mar 5, 2015)

I have an e2 insert that I got installed this year and all of these issues are making me regret my decision to purchase this model. The main selling point between the ae and e2 for me was the remote thermostat included which is almost worthless because I have to keep it so close to the stove or it loses connection and sometimes loses it if its on the mantel directly above. I've had the feed jam issues though not as much as others, and the move to air trim -4 has helped with that but has dropped my heat output considerably. Im also curious about what the changes to the control board do? Will this affect btus or efficiency making it not the specs that I purchased? I hate that I cant trust this large investment to start with my daughter in the same room or use the thermostat to control it while im not home.


----------



## danni1085 (Mar 5, 2015)

The new control board was supposed to be what fixes all the jams and communication problems. But like I said after 6 hrs of having the new control board installed we had the same issues. Even running the unit in the manual mode if the blower was turned in more thAn medium it would jam with pellets. The ae still has a remote, but it has a wire attached to it that comes from the stove.kind of like a phone cable. Its actually a programable thermostate. We loved the e2 when it worked and that lasted a month. I would fight to change it before your warranty does not cover service calls.


----------



## alternativeheat (Mar 5, 2015)

newtopelletburning said:


> I have an e2 insert that I got installed this year and all of these issues are making me regret my decision to purchase this model. The main selling point between the ae and e2 for me was the remote thermostat included which is almost worthless because I have to keep it so close to the stove or it loses connection and sometimes loses it if its on the mantel directly above. I've had the feed jam issues though not as much as others, and the move to air trim -4 has helped with that but has dropped my heat output considerably. Im also curious about what the changes to the control board do? Will this affect btus or efficiency making it not the specs that I purchased? I hate that I cant trust this large investment to start with my daughter in the same room or use the thermostat to control it while im not home.


Thats understandable, I mean there really are not very many people around who like not getting what they paid for. You have the stove but with compromising circumstances surrounding it. How could you like that ? Best we can say is either wait for Quads upgrades or contact your dealer and see what else could be worked out.


----------



## newtopelletburning (Mar 5, 2015)

Yea I know I have reached out to both my dealer and when they didnt respond in three days I wrote an email to quad directly. I guess I was just ranting because im a bit alarmed.


----------



## alternativeheat (Mar 5, 2015)

newtopelletburning said:


> Yea I know I have reached out to both my dealer and when they didnt respond in three days I wrote an email to quad directly. I guess I was just ranting because im a bit alarmed.


Yep, we get it !!


----------



## Lake Girl (Mar 24, 2015)

gfreek said:


> Also, this is something that should be reported to the CPSC.  http://www.cpsc.gov/en/



Thanks for the link gfreek - didn't know about the recall on the GE dishwashers so had to check.  Mine's in the clear


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 24, 2015)

Had a GE dishwasher that I finally discovered had been burning down houses for 25 years and was recalled in the eighties. I had just never used the heated dry feature that was defective. Discovered the recall searching for a part to repair it and It went out of the house the next day. GE said they would give me $80 toward their highest priced one. No thank ya.


----------



## Lake Girl (Mar 24, 2015)

Not very good follow-up on the GE recalls.  I would pass on the offer for the highest priced one too - should be a straight refund not model dependent.


----------



## Bioburner (Mar 24, 2015)

Our fridge had a defective board but GE would only replace it for three years after install which for us was 7 years ago but was lucky and found a new one from someone I once worked for through eBay for 65 to my door. Was no problem keeping things cold, As it was the coldest week of Febuary. Just a inconvenience.


----------



## Lake Girl (Mar 24, 2015)

Makes no sense - defective board or not??  they admitted it was defective ....


----------



## begreen (Mar 24, 2015)

Makes sense for them to limit their economic liability. Keeps the shareholders happy.


----------



## Bioburner (Mar 24, 2015)

Not a safety issue either.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 24, 2015)

BrotherBart said:


> Had a GE dishwasher that I finally discovered had been burning down houses for 25 years and was recalled in the eighties. I had just never used the heated dry feature that was defective. Discovered the recall searching for a part to repair it and It went out of the house the next day. GE said they would give me $80 toward their highest priced one. No thank ya.


 
Nice...

Isn't GE's motto......  "We bring good things to light".....  Wonder if that means they light your house up.......


----------



## begreen (Mar 24, 2015)

This thread is totally derailed.


----------



## john193 (Mar 25, 2015)

My GE is clear as well. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Lake Girl (Mar 25, 2015)

worried grandma said:


> She posted pictures to Quads FB page


Went on Quadrafire FB to look.  Hobokenkitchen's stove photo is on there too on February 10 with reference to hearth.com for further reading...

Edit:  Finally read the whole thread ... saw DMKNLD already posted about Hoboken's stove.  Curious if we will hear more info on stove performance with new board on this thread
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/quad-e2-new-mother-board-low-heat.142803/#post-1926863


----------



## stevedc3 (Mar 30, 2015)

New board installed.  Confirmed issue-use premium fuel and regular maintenance avoid clogging fire pot.  Heat seems to be ok but won't know for sure until the extreme cold weather returns next season.  Still loving my quad


----------



## DrewAtFPS775 (Mar 31, 2015)

New to the forums, I work at a Quad dealer. We have been given replacement control boards from Quad that are supposed to alleviate any issues with the slow/explosive startup issues. No glass blowouts happened to any of our stoves in the field thankfully (20+ units). Having done at least 10 of these changeouts, the stoves seem to start much faster and drop noticeably less pellets on startup.

For the aggravation it seems to have caused so many people, perhaps the extra money to get the tried and true(with a few small issues of its own) Mt Vernon AE would have been the better option.


----------



## Lake Girl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Drew.  Is there a change to auger cycle during operating times too (not just start-up)?


----------



## DrewAtFPS775 (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks, and not that Quad has indicated to us, my info is purely observational as we had one of the first E2 units on the market (bought at HPBA expo last spring). The startup time was so prolonged that our salespeople would wonder if the unit was even operating properly. With the board change, pellets drop within the first minute, and the startup is no longer a "poofing" start, it is slow and lights smoothly.


----------



## john193 (Mar 31, 2015)

DrewAtFPS775 said:


> Thanks, and not that Quad has indicated to us, my info is purely observational as we had one of the first E2 units on the market (bought at HPBA expo last spring). The startup time was so prolonged that our salespeople would wonder if the unit was even operating properly. With the board change, pellets drop within the first minute, and the startup is no longer a "poofing" start, it is slow and lights smoothly.


This sounds like how the AE starts. I wonder if they are borrowing the air fuel ratios and startup procedures from the AE.


----------



## kappel15 (Mar 31, 2015)

Some


----------



## stovelark (Apr 1, 2015)

We've had our E2 in the store since last spring-  never noticed half of the issues have ready about here...  having sad that, it is unsat for any pellet stove glass to shatter with force, obvious lack of air flow.  With the new MB, haven't noticed much operational change, but flame pattern/color now looks like its sister AE, not as full bloomed as before.  When customers started having missed ignitions, it was told to everyone that if the dreaded 4 red showed up to check cleanliness of burnpot.  Saw it once or twice, burning Spruce Pointe and La Cretes, very hot clean burning pellets.  Shifted to Geneva pellets, buildup was much more prevalent. Heat output still awesome, but definitely not as full a flame and brighter flame (indicating obviously, cleaner burn). I think the new board seems to be working good, but thought old board worked good too.  Hope this will fix the safety issue, no pellet stove should do that, period.


----------



## riverat (Apr 2, 2015)

Haven't got my new board as of yet but with the cold spring my stove is running great to date 

    Jeff


----------



## Pascal_Maertens (Oct 22, 2015)

NOVA-Vince said:


> Hi Danni.  Thanks for posting the problems you've experienced with the Quadrafire Mt. Vernon E2.  I too have a Mt. Vernon E2.  Ours is a pellet insert we had *installed 2 days before Christmas 2014* replacing our propane gas insert.  (This is the first pellet stove we've ever had/owned as well.)
> 
> During the first week running it the flame was very lazy and most of the glass on the front would be covered in *black ash/soot*.  I had the installer come back out and they looked at the blower motor and changed the *trim adjustment* dial from *-2 to 0*. (Which is what the Owner's manual shows it set to in Figure 12.1 on page 12: http://hearthnhome.com/downloads/installManuals/7080_132.pdf )  After that adjustment the soot had lessened on the front glass and the flame seemed to be more intense.  The last adjustment I made, last week, was to *+2 *which had decreased the black soot to just the boarders of the glass and the pellets seem to be burning more efficiently.
> 
> ...


I’m very sorry for you, it’s just too bad that customers’ needs to pay to learn, it's all a matter of stove adjustments, most north American stove have this problem in common, they do not have adjustable combustion blowers, hey! when I say adjustable, I’m talking of real adjustments. So even if you do hook an Outside Air Kit in some house configuration, there will still be a lack of air, and you will not be capable to force this air in. its not much of a big difference, but I dont know why they don’t just give up and copy the European model, a good example is the Piazzetta, in all of their stove, you can adjust the combustion fan rpm, every power level P1, P2, P3, P4 and P5 can individually be set from 1000 to 3000rpm. if you would really like, it would be possible to set P5 even as P1, there is no use to do this but it would be possible. What make it so complicate for north American dealers is that they really have to go to the customers house to do these adjustments, some of them don’t want to do this extra effort to satisfied the customers or simply don’t even know they have to do this. There is a chart in WC (water columns) or Pa (Pascals) that the technician needs to refer to, for every power level. Once this is done you’ll ever need to touch the adjustments, all you’ll be ask is to feed, to clean every 5 to 7 days and maintenance twice a year. One more feature that make the Piazzetta such different is when I look at the list of mechanical parts that are needed just for cleaning the burn pot and the burn pot itself in many NA models. How Piazzetta as resolved the mechanical problem for cleaning the burn pot its very simple; the air is blown under the pot for regular combustion from P1 to P5, but to clean the pot it will raise at 2700rpm at an intervals of 20 to 180 minute and a duration of 20 to 30 seconds depending on configuration needs, it will keep the burn pot cleaned. All mechanical parts are intended to be replaced one day or an other, the less there is, the better it is, best of luck to you.

Regards

Pascal Maertens


----------



## SoCalMtnMan (Dec 8, 2016)

Pascal_Maertens said:


> I’m very sorry for you, it’s just too bad that customers’ needs to pay to learn, it's all a matter of stove adjustments, most north American stove have this problem in common, they do not have adjustable combustion blowers, hey! when I say adjustable, I’m talking of real adjustments. So even if you do hook an Outside Air Kit in some house configuration, there will still be a lack of air, and you will not be capable to force this air in. its not much of a big difference, but I dont know why they don’t just give up and copy the European model...



Does anyone have any experience with holding Quadrafire accountable to repair thier products? I purchased a brand new Mt. Vernon E2, the dealer will not respond to my problems and Quadrafire is telling me to go through my dealer. Thank you,


----------



## kappel15 (Dec 8, 2016)

Keep talking to customer care. If there is an issue, they will, get ahold of dealer eventually. Or tell dealer to come and get the stove if he doesn't want to take care of you after the sale. kap


----------

